# Wainwrights kitten food



## Loki&Baelish (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi all, sorry if this has been posted before but I'd like some direct advice regarding this particular food.

I struggled to find something affordable but healthy for my two new kittens. So far they have been on wainwrights from pets at home. They are eating it fine so no issue there. My issue is, it's not cheap, £15.50 for 32 pouches, each kitten eating 3-4 pouches a day. I hope I've made a good decision but will happily take some advice.

Thanks


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Kittens don't need vegetables and don't get much nutrition from them at all, as they do not have the enzymes to digest them. however it's not a horrible food either. I would recommend you find some canned pate foods, not necessarily kitten formulas, to slowly work into the rotation. Look for foods that identify the meat source, and the meat should be the first ingredient, except for possibly water. Avoid grains and fruits and vegetables.

introduce only one new food at a time, and do it slowly. Once they've had the new food for a number of days in small amounts and you can see it is not a problem you can add it to their rotation. Then after a week or two of the new food in the rotation, start another.

Avoid fishy foods, especially tuna, as much as possible. Fish isn't really good for them and can be addictive, especially tuna, and it may be difficult to get them to eat anything else.

I feed no fish at all to my cats, never have done.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Are you able to buy online? You can buy good quality filler-free cat food online for a fraction of the price of the less good quality options available instore.


----------



## Loki&Baelish (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for your responses. They still seem to be adjusting from the Felix to wainwrights, I might have switched them up too fast.

Yeah I could buy online, the choices are endless though. To be honest I thought I was on to a winner with wainwrights but clearly not. 

They only really eat wet food so any recommendations would be welcome. Im hoping to test them on lillys soon.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

This thread is a good place to start  It's got cost/Kg listed too, so you can easily narrow down by budget.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...-just-the-good-stuff-work-in-progress.440844/


----------



## Loki&Baelish (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks @Torin. I'll take a look now.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Loki&Baelish - Wainwright's pouches for kittens are not a bad food at all, but as lorilu says I would prefer not to be feeding tuna so often to my cats.

There are some good quality foods at Zooplus, on the thread Torin has linked you to. My girls liked, for example, Feringa Kitten when they were little.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...es/feringa_wet_cat_food/feringa_kitten/490863


----------



## Loki&Baelish (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks @chillminx Ive just had a look at the one you recommended and im going to give it a try. Hopefully they take to it because reading about it, it sounds really good. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes kittens and cats won't recognize something new as food, especially if they are used to eating the same thing al the time. A good way to introduce a new food:

Place a very small amount of the new food in a separate dish, next to the usual food. Just a tiny blob of it. If they eat it, great! Do the same at each meal, gradually increasing the size of the blob every day or so, until the kitten is eating an entire meal of the new food.

It kitty balks at the new food or ignores it: Keep putting a fresh blob down next to the usual food (separate dish) for a couple more days. If it still goes uneaten, next step is to use some sort of incentive. I like freeze dried pure proteins. Of course make sure it's a treat the kitty likes. Crush it to dust and sprinkle a tiny bit on both the old food and the new food. This makes both foods smell the same. If kitty eats the new food now, great, continue sprinkling for a couple days, then leave off the sprinkle and see how it goes.

If she balks without the incentive sprinkle first, go ahead and use it again, but use less. Keep reducing the amount, and then try again with none. If kitty still balks try this. Give a whiff of the incentive, waving it under kitty's nose and pretend to sprinkle, but don't.

The fake-out often works amazingly well. You may have to fake out for a few days..then try just no sprinkle again.

This is a tried and true method for transitioning cats, or simply adding new foods. Takes a little effort and time sometimes for some cats, but it works.


----------

